# Vermont Cheap lodging



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I have stayed in Golden Eagle resort numerous times. Great pool, hot tub, sauna etc. Rooms are cheap as hell, but clean. and it comes with an AMAZING breakfast. ^^


----------



## sage (Jan 1, 2009)

I went on a road trip to Vermont this summer and while in Vermont, I stayed at GGT Tibet Inn in Burlington. Cheapest rate I've ever seen (approx. $54/night) and they're friendly hosts, so def. worth a mention :thumbsup: Drove to Stowe afterwards, which felt like a 30 to 45 min. drive from Burlington.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, best bet is a cheap hotel/inn in Burlington if you want to hit all three places. Plus Burlington has some pretty good bars, which was a priority of mine when I graduated back in the day.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

sage said:


> I went on a road trip to Vermont this summer and while in Vermont, I stayed at GGT Tibet Inn in Burlington. Cheapest rate I've ever seen (approx. $54/night) and they're friendly hosts, so def. worth a mention :thumbsup: Drove to Stowe afterwards, which felt like a 30 to 45 min. drive from Burlington.


I'll have to check that out. I looked at their site, but it didn't list their rates; I'll just have to call them.

So it seems like Burlington is the way to go. Are there any places in between Stowe and Jay Peak for cheap?


----------



## sage (Jan 1, 2009)

Scott2288 said:


> I'll have to check that out. I looked at their site, but it didn't list their rates; I'll just have to call them.


Yeah, I had to call as well. I first learned about GGT Tibet Inn from Fodor's review where they mentioned their low rates. Also, the Burton Store is worth a visit since it's only within a 10 minute drive from the motel.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah Burlington for sure. Close to Stowe, Jay Peak, Smuggs and other small fun resorts. I live right in Burlington, it offers anything you could want with a very fun night life. Its a college town after all. If you need anyone to show you around, hit me up! While you are here check out the Burton flagship store and on your way to Stowe you can swing by Rome, both places are very cool to check out.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Last winter in Stowe we drove to town and went to the welcome center. They hooked us up with a very nice place to stay for about $70 or $80 a night. It included an incredible breakfast. For the life of me I can't remember the name of the place, but I'll see if I can find it. Also, booking thru the welcome center they gave us vouchers for some kind of discount card that gave us 20 or 30 off the daily lift ticket price.

Arbor Inn, it's a old hotel/motel made into a bed/breakfast type place. Owned/run by a gay couple so if that bothers you don't stay there but they were awesome and very good hosts/inn keepers.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Check-out Banchi dot com........you can get some decent deals on Lift Ticket/Lodging prices on weekends.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

VTRDR said:


> Yeah Burlington for sure. Close to Stowe, Jay Peak, Smuggs and other small fun resorts. I live right in Burlington, it offers anything you could want with a very fun night life. Its a college town after all. If you need anyone to show you around, hit me up! While you are here check out the Burton flagship store and on your way to Stowe you can swing by Rome, both places are very cool to check out.


Awesome, thanks for the advice/offer. Coming from state college, burlington would be nice haha.



mdc said:


> Last winter in Stowe we drove to town and went to the welcome center. They hooked us up with a very nice place to stay for about $70 or $80 a night. It included an incredible breakfast. For the life of me I can't remember the name of the place, but I'll see if I can find it. Also, booking thru the welcome center they gave us vouchers for some kind of discount card that gave us 20 or 30 off the daily lift ticket price.
> 
> Arbor Inn, it's a old hotel/motel made into a bed/breakfast type place. Owned/run by a gay couple so if that bothers you don't stay there but they were awesome and very good hosts/inn keepers.


That doesn't bother me, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Check-out Banchi dot com........you can get some decent deals on Lift Ticket/Lodging prices on weekends.


Wow! They have some really good packages for Stowe and Smugglers, thanks for the site!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Anything for a fellow Nittany Lion. We Are.......awful!:cheeky4: Penn State Grad, but never been a PSU football fan.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Anything for a fellow Nittany Lion. We Are.......awful!:cheeky4: Penn State Grad, but never been a PSU football fan.


Hahah...I've been lucky, they've been pretty good every year I've been here (since '06) except for this year. Joe Pa is looking OLD, old this year.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott2288 said:


> Hahah...I've been lucky, they've been pretty good every year I've been here (since '06) except for this year. Joe Pa is looking OLD, old this year.


Did you ever see Weekend at Bernies? JoePa is Bernie and has been for years, now.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Did you ever see Weekend at Bernies? JoePa is Bernie and has been for years, now.


:thumbsup: haha very true


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Check-out Banchi dot com........you can get some decent deals on Lift Ticket/Lodging prices on weekends.


Great site! Glad I came across it


----------

